# Mixing decoys



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Have any of you tried mixing a few canadas or duck decoys with your snow spread? Ive seen snows mixed in with canadas before. Im just a first timer with many Questions.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am a dip $%^ I write stupid $%& questions all day long

MODERATOR AGREES...


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice to meet you dip sh)t , you should look at refining your typing skills and your respect levels to other hunters. I take it your answer to my question would be no. Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

it is not a bad idea I do it all the time but u and your body with the 5 postings a mi ute about nothing come on all your doing is pushing the worth something posts farther down


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Not all of us are pro hunters logging hundreds of hours in the field. Some of us may be trying spring snow goose hunting for the first time. Insulting us does not help with our questions. I apologize if my Qs have been asked a hundred times before. I am extremely new to spring snow goose hunting. Im just trying to gather as much info on the sport as I can.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

bluebill25 said:


> it is not a bad idea I do it all the time but u and your body with the 5 postings a mi ute about nothing come on all your doing is pushing the worth something posts farther down


And what exactly is wrong with posting every 5 minutes? Maybe he has a lot of questions. Where does it say u cant ask a lot of questions? In fact thats good because it will end up helping many other people too. If you dont like its as simple as not reading them or not coming on the forum at all.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

bluebill25? Hmmm. Does that mean you've shot 25 bluebills? Or is that your goal? :rollin:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

that is all just 25 maybe I will have to post my Mexico trips or some of my late season n mn hunts then u will see bluebills


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

bluebill25 said:


> I am a dip sh!) I write stupid a$$ questions all day long


If you want to confess go to a church. This is a waterfowl forum.

To answer the original question, I don't usually mix my decoys just because it is more stuff to take out to the field. I do have six specks sitting in my snow decoys right now. I don't think it would hurt though. If you are going to put out Canadas other than a few I would segregate them from thew snows. I can't count how many times I have seen a lot of Canadas and a lot of snows in the same field and they are in two distinctive groups.


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

In the fall I normally go out with a mixed spread and have good results. However, the reasoning for it is typically to draw in the ducks and not as a confidence decoy for snows and blues. Mallards will come check out 1000 snows and land by the few dozen duck decoys, but snows don't come check out the few dozen canadas or mallard decoys and then notice the huge flock of snows. My point is that they notice your spread because of the white so it really isn't worth bringing the duck or canada decoys out in the spring. Just my opinion. Good Luck!


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I think I will leave my other decoys home this spring.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess I am a dumb*ss, but at least I can type.

I bring the Canada's with for two reasons. The first is bc I just plain don't have a lot of snow decoys. This helps build my numbers a little bit. Second, I tell myself it looks more natural. I see a lot of flocks with a bunch or two of Canadas. As previously stated, keep them off the the side. They are usually in a family group type arrangement.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's my thought process(I may be a dumb a$$ too :lol: ) on using other types of decoys in your snow spread.

1)why give the birds any extra chances at picking something out that is wrong with your setup.
2)very few times have I ever seen a group of canadas/specks/ducks actually feeding in with snows.Maybe off to the side or a single or pair mixed in but what are you gaining with putting them off to the side or adding 1 or 2 decoys.
3)I see too many canadas/specks/ducks decoy to a snow goose spread to find it necessary to haul/carry/deal with any extra species when only chasin' snows.
4)I really don't want anything other than snows/blues decoyin' anyway. Hate it when specks or canadas mix in with snows while they're working the spread and then ya really gotta watch what's flying where and when ya call the shot if there is anything in the backdrop that is off limits.

Alex


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

bluebill25 said:


> that is all just 25 maybe I will have to post my Mexico trips or some of my late season n mn hunts then u will see bluebills


Wow, you must be pretty cool! Congrats to you! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I feel a little differently about mixing some honks/specks in a snow spread. I have not done it because I don't feel like adding more decoys to an already disorganized spring hunting trailer so take it for what its worth. I think having a few dark dekes in the spread would be beneficial. The dark geese always work the spread from a lot closer than the snows. If you have snows circling above and darks working from below then I feel that gives the snows more confidence to come down lower. Now if you can land those darks while the snows are working, it should really bring the snows down. I realize you would then be dealing with making sure your shots are clear of non-target species, but I would rather have that than snows constantly bugging out at 80 yards and not getting any shots off.


----------

